# Aquatic? plant from Borneo ID?



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, I already posted the Bucephalandra species I collected in Malaysia. I waited with this one, because I collected it somewhere I wasn't sure it ever got flooded. But it is in my aquarium now for over a month and it is growing, so I start believing it is able to be kept submersed for a longer period of time. Anyone an IDea? It is from Borneo:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

We can only hazard a guess... I think you will have to let some get above water and flower. Looks neat though.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised if it turned out as a member of family Asteraceae = Compositae. Because it reminds me somehow of Gymnocoronis, Acmella, Ageratum, Eupatorium and similar stuff. Only guessing...


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

When my paludarium is finished, I'll certainly will try it emersed as well and try to get it flowered. Perhaps it flowers submersed, my Persicaria and Bucephalandra are right now...

I was already scared it wasn't an easy ID, because it isn't very distinct looking. We'll see!


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

In what type of habitat did it grow? I remember that acquaintances of mine found a similarly looking plant with lying stems, maybe the same, in gravel of a riverside in Borneo (or was it Malaysian peninsula?), shown in photos from their journey years ago. I'll ask them for the pics.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

It grew along a sandy stream (between 50-150cm width, 5- 50cm depth) under a thick canopy. This was in North Borneo (North east part of Malaysia). This was the only vegetation growing close to the stream so that's why I thought the stream might have ran higher in the wet season and this plant grew submersed for part of the year. None of the terrestrial plants grew this close to the water. 
I made a quick shot with my phone camera but that phone got lost in the jungle later during my trip. So no photos of its habitat, only this description...


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Thank you for the clear description, that could facilitate the ID.
Admittedly my Asteraceae assumption is very speculative, but did the emersed plant in the place look like one of these plants?: https://www.flickr.com/search?text=adenostemma&sort=relevance


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Sorry Heiko, I never saw your reply! But I don't think mine is the same. Here is a picture with my hand for size comparison. The leaves are more in the 1-1,5 cm range...


----------

